# Tekhead's CZ's



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Here are my present CZ acquisitions...as soon as I get the AR done...I see an SP-01 in my future. :mrgreen: Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.:anim_lol:

Top is my IDPA choice 85 Combat dual tone.
Bottom is my summer CCW 2075 RAMI 9mm.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I always liked that Duo-Tone. Congrats! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Lookin good :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is a nice tool kit. :smt023

tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks y'all. Appreciate it.:mrgreen:


----------

